# Gaggia Classic Pro 2019 vs Rancilio Silvia V6 2020



## winz (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey guys!

I'm considering between a brand new espresso machine-

Gaggia Classic Pro 2019 OR Rancilio Silvia V6 2020

Any significant benefits to take a Rancilio Silvia? I've always been a Gaggia Classic 2015 user.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

winz said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm considering between a brand new espresso machine-
> Gaggia Classic Pro 2019 OR Rancilio Silvia V6 2020
> Any significant benefits to take a Rancilio Silvia? I've always been a Gaggia Classic 2015 user.
> Thanks in advance!


What's the advantages of buying the new Gaggia? Is it worth it?

In my opinion, if you are thinking about upgrading, do think about a better machine - dual boiler or HX - depending on budget.

Personally, I would not buy a new Rancilio Silvia - it's overpriced in my opinion.


----------



## winz (Oct 10, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What's the advantages of buying the new Gaggia? Is it worth it?
> 
> In my opinion, if you are thinking about upgrading, do think about a better machine - dual boiler or HX - depending on budget.
> 
> Personally, I would not buy a new Rancilio Silvia - it's overpriced in my opinion.


 Hmm! I'm actually on quite a tight budget... looking at the GC2019 or MAX RS2020.

What do you think abt the Lelit PL42TEM that has a PID and Pressure Guage?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

If you are on a tight budget I would look for a second hand older Gaggia Classic.

The new one turns itself off after 10 minutes which is a pain.


----------



## benjus (Nov 4, 2019)

As far as I can tell there's not much difference between the new Gaggia Classic Pro and the older pre-2015 ones - except that the new one has a higher price tag.

I managed to get a Gaggia Baby (which shares most of the internals with the pre-2015 Classic) for £100 a few years back which was quite a steal, but I would baulk at paying £370 for a machine with the same boiler, group, solenoid valve and (I think) pump as the Baby. I agree with the above that looking second hand is probably the best way if your budget is limited. If you're feeling confident you could even buy a broken one and replace whichever part has failed - the machines are quite easy to disassemble and service.

The pre-2015 Gaggia Classic was a decent entry level buy when it was priced around the £250 mark, and very good when it was occasionally discounted to under £200, but the new pricing is just too much IMO.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Gaggia every time especially the older 1425watt Boiler model. Bomb proof, user friendly and unlike the RANCILLIO doesn't become a rot box from underneath upwards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

